# Free plans from WORKBENCH MAGAZINE



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

I was looking for a plan for Barb's chair & found this site.

They didn't the plan I wanted though.

I 'd like to share this site with you.

Check this site for FREE WOODWORKING PLANS.


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

Hi Dick - Thanks for the link to the plans, also for the link in the previous post, they will come in most useful


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

cool, thanks for the link. these are good stuff


----------



## CanadaJeff (Jul 8, 2008)

Sweet!

I need to build a corner cabinet for my cottage! These plans are the type of thing I have been looking for

Thanks for the post!
Cheers


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

Once again Dick you come up with the goods thanks mate you can never get enough free plans as far as i'm concerned …......

thanks for the link my friend

Andy


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Having trouble with that link worse luck.


----------



## kiwi1969 (Dec 22, 2008)

link not working for me either, maybe its only free for those on the eastern side of the pacific.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm sorry this isn't working overseas,* too bad! *


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Working now Dick. Thanks for the link.


----------



## RetiredCoastie (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks for the link. Looks like some good projects and ideas.


----------



## tooldad (Mar 24, 2008)

All I can get is the cutting diagram without buying the plan. What good is a cutting layout if you don't have a 2-d "working" drawing or dimensioned drawing to work from?


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi tooldad,
The plans I looked at are complete plans. which ones did you look at?


----------



## heymattay (Jun 3, 2014)

Hey, sorry to resurrect such an old thread. I'm looking for back issues for Workbench Magazine. I landed here due to the link Dick posted, but unfortunately those plans are more recent than the plans I'm looking for for my dad. He started building a cradle back in the 80's but lost the plans in a move. He think's its from a 1983 issue, but could be earlier, no earlier than say, the 70's. Anyway, if any of you have any idea where I might find these plans, I'd greatly appreciate it.


----------

